# know any good background plants?



## PlanTanks (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys, does any of you guys know any good background plants? preferrably stem plants? or if you guys think there would be any that are better (doesnt have to be stem)? I've been trying to look for plants everywhere, online, at the lfs, but cant seem to find any that I like... heres a pic of what i have so far, its my 60g tank, please please help, thank you all!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You may want to add some red/reddish plants to the background, like: Alternanthera reineckii, Ammannia gracilis, Cabomba piauhyensis, Ludwigia repens, & Rotala macrandra. 

By the way like your tank. The wood arch is very nice.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Trenac, I was thinking the same thing.... Course you need to mix in some green too. Bacopa would be a new leaf shape and size for you. An apon would be gorgeous. So many choices....


----------



## PlanTanks (Jan 15, 2008)

do you guys know where i can get any of this online? are there any good aquatic plant stores online? they dont have much variety at my lfs, and thanks guys for all your input  

i tried growing some red plants but notice that they require more light and stuff, Ludwigia repens looks like a really pretty plant and i was actaully looking at that a while back but could never find it.. only managed to get the Ludwigia ovalis one?


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

i think a redish plant would look really nice in there also but i really like valsnaria nana as a background plant. you can get it to form a nice wall if you dont let it shoot all over the place. the way it hangs over other plants when its st the top looks really good to me


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got some gorgeous plants from Aqua Spot (sponsor here). There are also a lot of members here that sell their plants. I have bought many of them and have NEVER been dissappointed. The portions and colors have been superb! Look in the for sale section.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You're in southern California? Have you should check out SCAPE - Southern California Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts? You can find some great plants from the members. I see them post some great deals and I'm so jealous that I'm not nearby. If you're not close enough to meet up with them at least any plants you got wouldn't have to be shipped far.


----------

